# Do You Want Miller Or Arenas?



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I read today that Kiki is going to go after Miller more, especially since he's gona be much cheaper than Arenas.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

Miller is most likly going to go to Utah cuz thats were he played college ball and i think its his hometown. Arenas is being persuaded to stay in G.S. so kiki should worry more about offering enough money to sway them to sign with denver. With either one there are gonna be other teams that wan them so Kiki should be more worried about getting at least one of them to come to denver and not which ones cheaper. Denver has tons of cap room anyway.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Get Miller, had one off year, but he is a top 5 PG in the game and one of the only pure pgs left.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Get Miller*

Miller hands down, he is better in defence, ballhandling, and make few TO/game, Arenas is a incredible Scorer, but his defence is weak and he make tons of TO.

MILLER hands down.

Pizzoni

Also Kandi will be a terrible sign for anyone.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

If I was Denver I would definitely try to pursue Andre Miller, he is a great talnet. 2 years ago his last season with the Cavs many said he was the 2nd best P.G. in the league behind Kidd. He just had a bad year with the Clippers, but so did everyone else on that team. Yea I'd much rather have him then Gilbert, even though he is a good player as well. Andre Miller just knows how to run a team, and if hes going to be cheaper that just sweatens the deal in my mind. Although I think he might sign with the Jazz. He seems to be the perfect replacement for Stockton. But who knows, id Denver could get him they should definitely try.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

With Miller you have a gut that will not mind giving the ball to Carmelo and Nene. Arenas might just shot so he can get his 20 points. Nene, Carmelo, and Miller, noe tht is a start for something good. 

P.S. Don't sign Kandi Man


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

It really doesnt matter THAT much to me. They are both great players, and both will make a huge contribution to my nugz. The upside with arenas is that who knows how good he'll get? He is still only 21, and is basically a rookie, him/anthony/nene would be a very young and talented core. With miller what you see is what you get, whihc isnt bad at all, but the guy is 27, and it just wouldnt appeal as much as arenas. Also, the nugz are going to have a running game in place, and arenas is definently a better point guard for a transition offense, while miller is very good in the half-court. Both are fine, but arenas just has the potential to become great. There is actually a chance that we sign both dre and arenas and have arenas play 2. That would be very interesting.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Either one works.


Andre Miller being signed would be excellent if we could also sign not only Magette but a Brad Miller or maybe even Jermaine O'Neal to go with them.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd want Arenas. He shoots the ball way better than Miller, and I believe he will end up being the all-around better player.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

*Arenas ain't selfish*



> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> With Miller you have a gut that will not mind giving the ball to Carmelo and Nene. Arenas might just shot so he can get his 20 points.



Please, one day the paper reported Gil's teammates said he was ball hogging. He , later that day, during the game, didn't shoot for 3 whole quarters. Finally, Arenas, was told to score, and scored 10 unanswered.

The point is that Gil is a scoring spark, not to mention a great defender. He is taller than most PGs and has way longer arms than Miller. He is a better defender. Gilbert makes great decisions for such a young player and he is still improving. 

Arenas also has a motivational tool. He chose number 0 because no one believed he could be a great college player, nor an average NBA player. He is still out to prove doubters wrong.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I would rather have Andre Miller..Remember what he did when he was on Cleveland he did just as much as Jason Kidd..But just because hes team didnt win no one said he was the best PG that year but he was..And all he did was have one off year so i would rather have Dre..


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

gilbert arenas for one simple reason:he's a better fit for denver, the team who had the second worse offense in history last year. He puts the ball in the hoop. Other teams dre is better fit, but not in denver.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

I also think we have to go with Gilbert, he has proven that he can be unselfish, but also that if you need points he's willing to give them to you, and I think that's perfect, I see him being a Marbury type point guard, who can be selfish or unselfish depending on the teams needs, and next year, I think we are going to need a point guard who can score, yes Melo will put some points up, but I'm not sure if Nene's offensive game will be good enough to give us a solid offensive contribution, in time it will, but I think expecting that next year is a little much.

I'm not so much concerned with getting Arenas though I think that Kiki is going to do that, I am more concerned with who they get as the other free agent in order I would go after


Jermaine O'neal
Brad Miller
Radoslav Nesterovic
Elton Brand

Obviously Jermaine would be the best but the chances of getting him are slim. I think most people are sleeping on Nesterovic, He will never be a dominant post player but I think he is more than servicable, last year he put up 11 and 7 which I admit aren't great numbers, but we aren't going to get a dominant big man, lets face it there aren't to many of them left.

I also think that we should at least try Anthony out at shooting guard and see how he does. When Vince Carter first game into the league he was projected as a small forward and became a shooting guard, and I think Carmelo will end up being a better shooting guard than small forward. The small forward position is turning into a place for skinny power forwards, and with Carmelo being more of a shooter and a slasher I think he will fit better at the 2. With Melo at the 2 that opens up room for Skita and White at the 3. My dream team for next season would be something like this

PG - Arenas
SG - Melo
SF - White/Skita
PF - NENE/Camby
C - Nesterovic or Miller/Camby

not a play-off team but a good building block add on another lottery pick for next year, and the continued development of Skita, Nene and Melo and they will be a contender.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

"Dre" couldn't have a decent year surrounded by arguably the most talented team in the league. Any true pure point guard could've thrived on that team. I really don't want either him nor Arenas, but if I could choose I'd pick Arenas. Oh, and NYBus...your quote is horrible. Sophocles at center? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHA. I suppose that's why he slipped 25 spots in the draft, right?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

That's a good lineup. although White is more suited to play the 2 spot than Carmelo.


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

*TERRIBLE THREAD ALERT* 

You people that want Dre want him for all the wrong reasons, same goes for those who want Gil.

First of all, Miller was born and grew up in Los Angeles. Utah was probably the best school to give him a full-ride, but I don't buy this hometown connection crap, nobody, especially a black man, would choose Utah over Denver for the same price.

As for who I'd choose...I want both. If I HAVE to pick I'd take Miller simply because he's the best pure Point Guard in the league behind Gary Payton. 

Arenas is a Shooting Guard, hands down. It's a waste of his talent, and his time, to play him anywhere else. Musselman and his nazi regime tried to mold him into something he is not. Size schmize, ask anybody that played with him or coached him from High School up until now and they'll tell you he's an OFF-Guard. He's a scorer. 

Muss made him pass, and he did, but the team crumbled in the process. Once Hitl...Musselman ate his size 3 Gucci loafer and gave him the green light to score, they were right back in the game.

Point being, if you're going to bring Gil in, do it for the right reasons. If you're going to bring him in to distribute the ball, might as well let him rot in GS and keep that weasel Fegan in his Toyota Corolla.

Ideally...Miller/Arenas/Anthony/Hilario/Olowokandi

Say what you will about Olowokandi, but who's heart is going to be in the game playing for the Clippers? I, too, have questioned his integrity at times, but he's a horse. Covet Mourning if you must, but he won't come to Denver. Olowokandi is more than ready to step in and show people what he can do.

I know a few Kandi supporting Miller bashers...you can't have your cake and eat it too. It doesn't matter who you are, you just aren't going to be motivated to play for that orginization. Bring Miller to Denver and watch him explode.

Peace.


----------

